# ST724 Carb Identification Help



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am having the hardest time identifying my carb. I need a replacement, it's been rebuilt a handful of times and I need to make the plunge to new. 

The machine is an ST724, 924048-019001. It's a 7hp Tec., likely an H70, but the first half of the motor number is completely rusted off. I have only the build date and line letter ID left on the motor number.

As I'm looking on the popular parts sites and amazon, I keep coming up with different parts numbers. 

Does anyone have a specific part number for this machine with the correct choke mechanism?

Thanks all!


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Edit, I found a number on the carb. It's located above the idle adjustment screw on the flat surface. 

It is: 577 9J4

This is clearly not a tech.# Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a Tecumseh carb series number. Unfortunately I have never figured out how to cross it over to a real number. I have heard it can be done.


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Shryp,

Good to know that the # is a tech. #. Still puzzled though as to how to cross reference it?

I've found that my replacement carb should be #632371A. I'm thinking aftermarket on this one. 

The beast will live! Eventually...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

According to the Tecumseh cross reference sheet, the correct carb number with 577 stamped on it is 631920. From this link. I hope this helps.

Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

would this one work


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

The choke lever is incorrect on that one. But thanks. I'm going to try and figure this one out today!

As an aside, is there an alternate location of the engine number on the block anywhere? Besides the one under my e-start plug?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Post a Photo(s) of the carb.


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are photos!
My machine:

My rusted engine #:

On the unit:


Carb photos:








I can get more if need be.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You should run a wire brush or some sandpaper over the model number. I had one in much worse shape than that and I was able to get the engine numbers.


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Heck of a day to work on the Ariens outside. Brrr....

Anyway, ground the rust off to find it had been done before, made out what I thought was H70 130?10E. 

I called Ariens and they looked it up in their database for me. They told me the original motor was H70-130210H. It seems th engine was replaced at some point before I owned it. Clearly my last letter before the line info. is an 'E'. Oh well.

After cross referencing numbers or similar ones; it appears the carb is the same for any of my number combinations. 

Original part number was 631920. It has been replaced with part 631954.

I went to a local shop and ordered it. Should be here in two days!



All of this because she only runs on full choke and dies with any kind of load. The tech at the shop told me it could be leaking valves also. I'm hoping the carb fixes the issues, but mentally prepared for rebuilding the top end. 

As always, thanks guys!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Dies under load is a symptom of leaking valves, but I don't think the runs only on choke is one. The bad valves seem to target mainly the 5 HP engines.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

As long as your waiting for the new carb, why not pull the breather cover off and check your valve clearances? Don't forget to replace the broken spring shown in picture #4 of your original post. Looks like Tecumseh part # 30826.


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Grunt, a new spring is ordered as well. Is there a tutorial anywhere on checking valve clearance? That would be a great way to check before tearing it down.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

Shryp, Thank you! Looks great and not too bad a job.


----------



## bbullitt (Jan 25, 2014)

*Update!!*

She runs!!! And runs well!! We received about 4-5in. of moderately heavy snow yesterday. She tore through it and threw snow like she should. Man, I was pumped. Once primed it fired and settled in. She didn't bog at all when a load was put on it. It still needs minor carb adjustments, but she was great. I cleared most of the drive in 15 minutes. Same job took me 3 hours by hand earlier in the season with 9 inches. 

So, for my unit I ended getting a new Tecumseh carb, part#631954, box states "Proudly made in the U.S.A", so I feel good about that

I still need the new spring for the throttle control, it's on it's way. I made it work with one that the shop gave me.

All in all I am VERY pleased. Thanks for all of your help guys. 

Now, more posts to fix some other nagging problems.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

